# Taking coffee beans and hand grinder in your hand luggage when traveling by plane



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone,

I am going on holidays in few weeks time and I was wondering if my porlex mini grinder and a bag of beans will pass security in my hand luggage (to take it on board). I will be travelling within the EU. Do you have any experience with that? I am assuming taking aeropress should not be an issue.

Thanks for all replies.

Have a nice evening!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes its possible* and has been done - including brewing onboard.

https://www.facebook.com/MileHighAeropressClub

*However, remember its their plane and their rules so you may be denied carriage of the items in hand luggage by security,customs officials or airline employees.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Glenn,

That is what I am worried about - losing my grinder at security....


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Could try a call to the airport(s) and the airline to ask. You see some decidedly unthreatening confiscated items in those transparent containers of shame at security, so it's a difficult one to predict.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

it would be a shame to loose it at security, do you really need it as hand luggage? Cant you put it in checked luggage?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

IMO there's no way it would be confiscated, there's no sharp edges. What are you going to do, crush a air stewardesses finger?!


----------



## Jibjob79 (May 12, 2013)

The only problem I could foresee is that it is a metal container that on an x ray could look like some kind of part of a pipe bomb, my torches always get quizzed when taking them through, and that coffee beans can be used to mask certain controlled substances. They shouldn't be confiscated but maybe just require an explanation to security. I always try to fly with a copy of the airport and airlines security regulations on me but at the end of the day you are at the mercy of failed police wannabe security guards who have in the past seen something they want and tried to use the rules to justify confiscating it. I keep the rules in a self address envelope with sufficient postage so if they won't allow anything you can post it home rather than hand it over.

If they do insist on confiscating, which they shouldn't, personally I would try to contaminate the beans and take a part off the grinder to make them useless.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I had no issues with my porlex, although the aeropress created much amusement and grins when taken out and examined


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Jibjob79 said:


> The only problem I could foresee is that it is a metal container that on an x ray could look like some kind of part of a pipe bomb, my torches always get quizzed when taking them through, and that coffee beans can be used to mask certain controlled substances. They shouldn't be confiscated but maybe just require an explanation to security


Essentially this has been my experience the two times I've done it. I very rarely do it but did it once because I bought the porlex abroad and didn't have hold baggage and once again because I was traveling without hold baggage. Each time I've had to explain but I've gone through. They don't like it as the grinder in particular sets alarm bells off but...


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for all replies guys. I am not travelling untill June. I will try to find out if I can take it before and I will let you now what happenned.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I had no issues with my porlex, although the aeropress created much amusement and grins when taken out and examined


Sounds like an Austin Powers scene...

NSFW !


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

I recently brought 2 bags of coffee back from Ireland in hand luggage, and they didn't think anything of it. I'd check about the grinder though - I'm interested to know too, as I'd like to take mine on my next flight!

As an aside, the cabin pressure on a bag of coffee with a one way valve sucks all the air out and makes it look awesome!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I took an aeropresss, hario grinder, and some beans to the USA travelling on BA with no questions asked, might have just been my lucky day of course.

Ian


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ probably lucky to have got the beans through US customs - seem to remember they are hypersensitive to foodstuffs being brought in?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've taken food to a mate living in New York no problem. Australia is a different kettle of fish though.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

One of the joys of holidaying abroad is.......trying all the local drinks (coffee, tea, beer, wine, spirits) lol


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Weird I was just about to post this very same questions.

I am flying out to Spain next Tuesday and will have a Hario Mini, Aeropress and some Beans in my bag!! Most people at work seem to think the Aeropress is a penis pump. However I would love to have one big enough to actually fit in and create suction on haha

I can see some explaining being done. I am flying from Bournemouth.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

I've flown with a porlex and aeropress in my hand luggage many times without a problem, both within europe and to the US. The only time I was questioned was coming back from Milan once. As it happens, coming back from France today I heard the operator check with a colleague that it was a "moulin a cafe" as it went through the x-ray machine; so I don't think it's that uncommon.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone! I just went through airport security with porlex mini, aeropress and two bags of coffee beans in my hand luggage. No issues at all. Bag went through xrays and I didn't have to take anything out or explain anything. Thank you for all your replies. See you shortly!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I suppose it's like taking your own supply of bacon & eggs abroad on hols........lol


----------

